# SRAM i-Motion 9-Speed disc brake compatible 36H hub



## machinehead (Jul 14, 2006)

On Amazon for $269.46

http://www.amazon.com/SRAM-i-Motion-9-Speed-brake-compatible/dp/B0013HM7QY/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_2

The shifter for $39.20

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000VT0GB8/ref=pd_luc_sbs_01_02

Has anyone ever heard of Niagara Cycle Works?

I am buying one as soon as I get more money.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

That's a great price! If that bcomes the market price, it'll be a good alternative the the Alfine.


----------



## machinehead (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice! Very nice.

Working good I hope? 

What I meant by more money is I would have to have the LBS twist me up a wheel since I don't know how. Obviously this adds to my cost and with no job and all.....

But when I do get a job the SRAM is mine!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I like the steps better than the Alfine, Alfine shifts better and allows lower gears.


----------



## machinehead (Jul 14, 2006)

If you see Kay, tell her that 36 spokes are too many.

:sad:


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

machinehead said:


> If you see Kay, tell her that 36 spokes are too many.
> 
> :sad:


huh


----------



## machinehead (Jul 14, 2006)

Sorry,

Can you recommend a rim with 36 spokes for XC and a little air?

The SRAM is 36 spokes only. What wheel are you using?

Thank.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

machinehead said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Can you recommend a rim with 36 spokes for XC and a little air?
> 
> ...


I am planning to convert a 29er SS to either the Alfine or I-Motion, and I will use a Stan's Flow rim. Available 32 or 36. I have two wheel sets with Arch rims and really like them, and would use it if 36h was an option. The Flow is slightly wider and heavier, but that would be my choice.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

machinehead said:


> Sorry,
> 
> Can you recommend a rim with 36 spokes for XC and a little air?
> 
> ...


I run 29er/700C rims, Mavic 319 is my favorite. 600gms/36H, indestructible! $40, cheap!


----------



## machinehead (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank you for the fast response!

I guess there are 36h wheels worth using.

Once I get a job, hopefully this week, I am off to the shop!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

What makes you prefer the i-Motion 9 over the Alfine?


----------



## machinehead (Jul 14, 2006)

I like SRAM and it's a 9 speed.

Although at this point, I am stuck with a cassette since I am short of funds.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I own both. Based on SRAM's gear ratio restriction and the excellent results others have had MTB'ing with the Alfine, if I was on a budget and could only afford one, I'd get the Alfine. In a year or two I might change my opinion, iff the SRAM holds up. Also, it would be nice if SRAM sold new rear cogs....

And you can get 32H Alfines.

this thread really impressed me about the Alfine:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=249842&highlight=alfine


----------



## machinehead (Jul 14, 2006)

Well I still have time for research, the job fell through.....:nonod: 

Oh well, more time to ride.


----------



## mud brother (Apr 8, 2006)

can this hub work with the z9 trigger shifter?


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

wich hub is heavier the i motion or the alfine?


----------

